# Pioneer Elite SC-67 Firmware Update



## snapperhead (May 3, 2013)

Getting error code 6 everytime I try to update firmware. I have tried using several USB memory sticks. I have turned receiver off an on and retried the process with the same error code each time. Any suggestions?


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

snapperhead said:


> Getting error code 6 everytime I try to update firmware. I have tried using several USB memory sticks. I have turned receiver off an on and retried the process with the same error code each time. Any suggestions?


Did you turn the receiver off while it was in the middle of an update or while the USB memory was installed? Also, this thread would do much better if it were correctly posted in Amps and AV receivers section of hometheatershack.com .


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

8086 said:


> Did you turn the receiver off while it was in the middle of an update or while the USB memory was installed? *Also, this thread would do much better if it were correctly posted in Amps and AV receivers section of hometheatershack.com .*


Excellent suggestion - I have moved it.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

snapperhead said:


> Getting error code 6 everytime I try to update firmware. I have tried using several USB memory sticks. I have turned receiver off an on and retried the process with the same error code each time. Any suggestions?


For updating via a USB stick, make sure to format to FAT32 or reformat it if it is already FAT32.


----------



## snapperhead (May 3, 2013)

Thanks I have tried that too with no luck.


----------

